# Panoramic video...



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

under following link:

http://www.touring24.info/TOU/ALL_PAGES/INFO/STP_PIC.asp?EXT=MOV&MEN=MEN_01

you can look to some german mh. " Stellplätze " in a panoramic view of 360 degr.
You must click on each picture and move the zoom if necessary...

ciao,

leduc


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Vielen dank leduc!

A good link, I shall add it to my favourites.

We have just returned from a 4 week holiday in the Baden Wurtemberg and Bavaria regions with our motorhome, they are beautiful areas, with many great reisemobile stellplatze.

Pete.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi leduc, very interesting link indeed, thank you, and glad your still here through all these troubled times on site, it will get better soon.

I hope you undersood all that.

As I have been waiting ages to load this page I will take this opportunity to say welcome home Pete (peejay), glad your back safe and sound.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 92508 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Leduc,
As we`re thinking of touring Germany this year  ,your post was very useful,thanks for the information  .

Ric and Doreen.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Leduc, you are our main man! (or lady!!!) 8) 
That a was a really good link & thank you. 
As you can tell from the replies, your English is better than our Bavarian :lol:


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

leduc is an old men ( over 70 )  but I feel me young. 

You can read more over me in the french forum :

www.campingcar-infos.com.

You can visit that interrest side with a list of mh. places in Europe...

I moderate there in french language ( better for me as english...)since nearly 4 years now.
But my pseudo there is " duc " it was not possible to have the same here because only 3 letters... :x

Greetings from Bavaria...

leduc ( duc )


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Anyone know what I need to see this panoramic pix - I always have probs with these.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi pusser,

Not many on at the moment so I'll try and help, from my own experince you may need Active X on your computer.

Look here to read about it
http://www.active-x.com/articles/whatis.htm

Look here to visit there web site.
http://www.active-x.com/

Look here to download.
http://www.download.com/2001-2206-0.html

Hope this helps.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Cheers MHS.... That's what I thought you needed and I thought I had installed it as it is now not packaged with XP - least I think not.

I shall give those links a whirl now and report back.

Cheers


----------

